# neeed an engine



## drunkzx (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I dont want to be posting a useless thread and im short on time although I have tried to look through the forum for the answer to my question. But I needed to know if any of you guys know a website where I can buy a motor for my 89 240sx. It has a motor out of a 92 240sx with DOHC. I could go with either the orig. SOHC or the newer DOHC. I just need to know a place where I can order one for a decent price thats ready for me to put in. I thank you for all of yalls help.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

id just go to a junk yard.


----------

